# Transportation From JFK into NYC



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Getting excited about the The Sixth Annual Collection of Sartorial Excellence - February 26 and 27, 2010. 

In the past my wife and I have gone by Taxi (expensive), Air train and Subway (exciting, but still had to get a taxi for a few blocks to the Regency Hotel) and Shuttle Bus (inconvenient, not direct, but does go to the Regency).

Question: When using the Shuttle Bus is it best to book in advance to wait until you arrive at the airport, walk up to the desk and pay?


----------

